# Chromium issue



## philo_neo (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I use FreeBSD 11-CURRENT, during www/chromium port installation I've got errors. I think that I don't understand how to use `MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes` and use -v to see invocation. This error often returns, I would understand it well!

This is my output:

```
-lplc4 -lnspr4 -lgio-2.0 -lXcursor -lXext -lXfixes -lXrender -lXss -lxml2 -lre2 -lXcomposite -lasound -lm -lz -lrt -lXdamage -lXtst -lXrandr -lwebp -lwebpdemux -lxslt -lsnappy -lexpat -lcups -lcrypt -lspeechd -lusb -lFLAC -lspeex -ldbus-1 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0
c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
c++: error: linker command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
root@sta-ulyss:/usr/ports/www/chromium #
```
Best Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2015)

Set `MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes` only means parallel building is disabled (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/building.html).  - But in the most cases it does not help or change anything.

```
use -v to see invocation
```
 means you can set `CXXFLAGS+="-v"` or `LDFLAGS+="-v"` to get a verbose output. It is not the error.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 16, 2015)

At first sight, I think that your CPU got exhausted. Be sure that you don't run any other application which may need a lot of memory and try to build chromium again.


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi talsamon!

Can you explain it using an example with www/chromium # for set a numeric variable?

Thanks a lot!
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2015)

> for set an numeric variable please !


Which variable you want set and where - in the Makefile or on the commandline or enviroment?
An example, for this what I wrote above:
on the commandline:
`make install clean CXXFLAGS+="-v"`
In the Makefile only:
`CXXFLAGS+="-v"`
(But set only something in the Makefile if you have some experience or you are really sure).


----------



## talsamon (Sep 16, 2015)

> At first sight, I think that your CPU got exhausted


Or could be, too less *swap* space.

Consider to take a package for chromium. There are not many options and I think default options are right (and the compilation of chromium needs a long time).


----------

